# penn 6 wide or a penn 9/0?



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm looking into getting a shark rig and was wondering if y'all think a Penn 6 wide or a 9/0 would be good for starters. It seems i could get a 9/0 for cheaper but would like some input. What do y'all use?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

As I understand it, they both have the same drags/drivetrain. Line capacity difference between the two is less than 100 yards - if you fill the 6/0w up to the bars it will hold as much has the 9/0.

So IMHO, if the 9/0 is cheaper, get it.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

the 6/0 wide has better gear ratio . id go with the 6/0 wide can use shark fishing and also we use them at bob hall peir for slide line fishing for tarpon so we have the better gear ratio . 9/0 is basicly a shark reel only but will catch other fish just to slow.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Choices*

o.b.
There are a few questions that need awnsering first before you make your decision.
Will you be fishing mostly from the beach? How big of a guy are you? Are you willing
to invest in all the stuff need for a larger reel? How big of a shark will you be after?

You should consider a smaller reel with 50% braid and 50% mono...It will allow you
to fish about 200yds off the beach w/sufficent reserve line to handle all but the
LARGEST of sharks. A smaller quaility reel (Penn Hi Speed 4/0, ect) will hold plenty
of 80 lb line braid/mono and be a lot easier to handle...There are some Blue Marlin
anglers who fish a rig simular to this...And marlin fight a lot harder than sharks...
What it won't do is feed your male ego.

In America we are blessed to have choice...Think hard and enjoy your choice.

My $0.02

Mustad7731


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

once you go to a 6/0 and larger you're mst likely not going to be doing any casting... I have a 6 wide and love it IF I paddle baits which I rarely do anymore... I have mine on a 7' stout glass rod and it makes very short work of sharks up to 6' and I feel confident it would be fine for a fish up to 8'... I could be wrong and thats assuming I don't paddle a bait too far out

as Mustad says, you have other options as well... the 4/0 is solid, I use a Penn 550 GS magged with 300 yds of 50lb braid topped with 30lb mono that can cast a heavy bait pretty well and double as a paddle rod... if I could only have 1 shark setup this would be my choice... but I don't target huge fish... if you're monster hunting you're probably better off just going straight to a 12/0 or one of the big avets, etc


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Mustad7731 said:


> o.b.
> There are a few questions that need awnsering first before you make your decision.
> Will you be fishing mostly from the beach? How big of a guy are you? Are you willing
> to invest in all the stuff need for a larger reel? How big of a shark will you be after?
> ...


Good answer. 
I've got reels up to 12/0 Penn and heavy Harrington rods but the smaller equipment is easier to handle and more fun to fish with.
Like the man said...It's all in the fight.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Balance yourself with a 4/0HLW spool it with 50lb mono for casting and a 6/0 sp spooled with 80 for paddling out for even bigger fish. They will both work on the same rod.


----------



## Caracalla (Jun 27, 2011)

9. Its about the same price, why not? Ebay


----------

